# Tug Member or Guest



## sierrasue50 (Jan 27, 2007)

Something I have been wondering for a long time.  I joined Tug a few years ago, but every time I post anything, or when I look beside my name, it always says "guest", not Tug member.  No Big deal, but I just was wondering why it doesn't show me as a member.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2007)

You have to change it yourself.  Here's how - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## sierrasue50 (Jan 27, 2007)

*yeah, I'm a bonafide Member*

thanks Denise, it worked.


----------

